
The six main arcs in storytelling as identified by an AI - danteembermage
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2016/07/the-six-main-arcs-in-storytelling-identified-by-a-computer/490733/
======
rurban
The article is complete right, but forgets to mention the field it's applied
at mostly: Scriptwriting for movies. Old drama theory (with the 3 basic arc's)
plus the three outer ones is nowadays only used in scriptwriting
scientifically. 0, 1, 01, 10, 010 and 101 is still the basis for all arcs,
combined with the 6 main genres you can easily predict its market value. I
think it was Relativity Media's Ryan Kavanaugh (the movie production and
financing studio) which brought that to perfection, together with the
popularity of the main cast, which is much more important than the script arc
and the genre.

He used the moneyball approach to movies, as Daryll Morey does it in
Basketball.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ryan_Kavanaugh](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ryan_Kavanaugh)
Of course Kavanaugh also dabbled in the sports agency business, because it was
the same data driven approach.

------
anotheryou
previous discussion was about how this just iterates through all possibilities
I think.

If there is a maximum of 3 movements and it can either fall (0) or rise (1)
(and rise rise would simply be described as rise) that you are left with: 0,
1, 01, 10, 010, 101.

